# Erzeugung einer Referenz von Knoten in JTree auf DOMTree



## zickzack0312 (9. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte jetzt eine Referenz von einem Knoten in JTree auf mehrere DOMtree Node erzeugen, z.B. Knoten "Hardware" in JTree auf  folgende Node verweisen wird:


```
Element hardware = doc.createElement("hardware");
Element cpu = doc.createElement("cpu");
hardware.appendChild(cpu);
Element speicher = doc.createElement("speicher");
hardware.appendChild(speicher);
Element mainboard = doc.createElement("mainboard");
hardware.appendChild(mainboard);
```

wie soll ich machen? kann jemand mir dabei helfen?


----------



## foobar (9. Feb 2005)

Was willst du denn machen?
Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz.


----------



## foobar (13. Feb 2005)

Du solltest im JTree nicht direkt auf den DOM-Baum zugreifen, sondern eine , Abstraktionsschicht dazwischen implementieren.Ich würde das mit Hilfe einer Factory lösen dir mir dann eine Liste von Artikel-Objekten zurückgibt. Der JTree kann dann über ein JTreeModel auf die Liste von Artiekl-Objekten zugreifen und diese gegebenenfalls bearbeiten.


----------



## zickzack0312 (15. Feb 2005)

Hallo foobar,

deine Idee ist gut, habe ich auch gedacht, nur weiss ich nicht wie man die Abstraktionsschicht implementieren sollte. Ich habe versucht eine "MyListTreeNode" Klasse zu chreiben, wobei die Liste den Node von DOMTree enthalten sollte.


```
public class MyListTreeNode extends DefaultMutableTreeNode{
   private List list;
      
   MyListTreeNode(Object userObject, List list){
      super(userObject);
      this.list = list;
      }
   }
```

so kann ich die Knoten wie folgende definieren:

```
public class  TreePanel extends JPanel{
     private MyListTreeNode name;
          ............................... 
          TreePanel(){
     hardware = new MyListTreeNode("Hardware", Nodelist);
          }}
```

ist das richtig?

Aber wie ladt man die Node von DOMTree in eine Liste auf? wenn man z.B die folgende Node erzeugt hat:

```
public Document DomTree(){
............................
Element hardware = doc.createElement("hardware");
Element cpu = doc.createElement("cpu");
hardware.appendChild(cpu);
Element speicher = doc.createElement("speicher");
hardware.appendChild(speicher);
Element mainboard = doc.createElement("mainboard");
hardware.appendChild(mainboard);
...........
return doc
```

muss ich noch mal den Baum parsen, und dann die Node ausholen?

danke für deine Bemuehungen


----------

